# Favourite season



## Oliver

What's your favourite season?

From Vivaldi's four seasons, and RL I guess. Mine would be winter for both.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Ooh, I don't like Winter, it's too cold. But I don't mind the music.

Hmm, methinks Autumn, or Spring. Spring in reality, because it's not too hot and it's not too cold, same as Autumn a bit I guess though. *Shrugs* I never could make up my mind!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The music: summer or winter. The only thing I don't like about winter is the second movement.

The actual seasons: winter.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Actual season: Anything but winter because there's a risk of the instrument cracking and going out of tune (but that's easily fixable).


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Changed my mind, my favourite Vivaldi Season is Autumn, and my favourite season season is Autumn too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I lean toward winter, probably because the first movement sounds like that old Debeers commercial, and it makes me think of diamonds, and the second movement is a nice depiction of sitting by the fire. 

Vivaldi really is mean to his characters in the Four Seasons - a goatheard in tears over a swarm of insects and a storm, a hunted fox. But in winter, the third movement, people overcome their fear and exercise their freedom to get out with nature and go skating. Sure, they fall down and the ice cracks and the wind blows, but they're still having fun in spite of it all.


----------



## MaryG

From Vivaldi - Summer is my favorite, but in real life it's autumn...


----------

